
Vaping May Harm Bloodflow – Even Without Nicotine - WMCRUN
https://www.wired.com/story/vaping-may-harm-your-blood-flow-even-without-nicotine/
======
tropicalia
title fix: "Nicotine"

~~~
WMCRUN
Thanks

